# 43 anni fa oggi usciva Dark Side of the moon dei Pink Floyd



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

Esattamente 43 anni fa oggi usciva il disco che ha cambiato per sempre la storia della musica. 
Un misto di Rock/Blues e tantissime altre influenze che hanno convogliato nella più grande opera rock di tutti i tempi. 

Non un disco, chiamarlo disco sarebbe riduttivo. Un' esperienza di 43minuti che mandano l'ascoltatore in una dimensione che ad ogni ascolto è mutevole. 

Da musicista mi sento in dovere di passare alle nuove generazioni questo disco che va conservato come un opera di Leonardo o le piramidi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)




----------



## wildfrank (2 Marzo 2019)

I Pink Floyd: leggenda e basta.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Mi ricorda i lunghi viaggi in macchina con la mia famiglia quando ero piccolo... grande album


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2019)

disco sopravvalutatissimo, psichedelia phonata come ebbe a dire julian cope. i pink floyd il meglio lo hanno dato altrove.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esattamente 43 anni fa oggi usciva il disco che ha cambiato per sempre la storia della musica.
> Un misto di *Rock/Blues* e tantissime altre influenze che hanno convogliato nella più grande opera rock di tutti i tempi.
> 
> Non un disco, chiamarlo disco sarebbe riduttivo. Un' esperienza di 43minuti che mandano l'ascoltatore in una dimensione che ad ogni ascolto è mutevole.
> ...



Si sottovaluta sempre il carattere "space", il genere space-music, che era quello preponderante in quegli anni. Nato già negli anni 50 e in seguito confluito nella musica elettronica.
Era un'epoca che guardava al futuro, proiettata, avveniristica. Molto più di oggi; paradossalmente ci crediamo avanzati rispetto al passato invece siamo fermi, persi, confusi, che facciamo revaival, covers, siamo in uno schifo di decadenza insomma.


----------



## James Watson (2 Marzo 2019)

Che dire, ne ho comprate diverse copie perché l'ho usurato più volte.
La mia copia originale UK del 1973 la conservo gelosamente.

(sarà un caso ma mi ero dimenticato di questo compleanno e oggi dopo 9 anni ho suonato per intero una canzone dei floyd con la chitarra... dovrei ricominciare  )


----------



## Lambro (2 Marzo 2019)

Gran disco che mi ha fatto innamorare in età molto tardiva dei PF.
Che fosse o meno un capostipite, che fosse un disco sopravvalutatissimo o menate del genere, me ne fotto altamente.
Non credo e non crederò mai nella controcultura estremizzata, dove si tende a sminuire il prodotto di massa facendosi belli con nomi destinati a pochi per un motivo o per un altro.
Dei PF ho ascoltato tutto e mi piace tutto, dai punti piu' psichedelici con barret ai punti piu' commerciali senza waters.
Il bello è che hanno avuto una carriera tribolata che ha partorito veramente di tutto.
Tornando a DarkSide, le lacrime che ho versato con The great gig in the sky e con il finale del disco "And everything under the sun is in tune
But the sun is eclipsed by the moon".....


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Marzo 2019)

Semplicemente l’album più bello del XX secolo.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Marzo 2019)

Già solo i testi valgono intere discografie contemporanee.
Per la musica ho una riverenza totale, senza andare, nello specifico, sugli assoli di Gilmour.
Capolavoro.

PS: sono 46 anni, se non ricordo male è del 1973.
PS2: sono un floydiano osservante e adorante, il mio giudizio è di parte, dunque inaffidabile.


----------

